Ask HN: Which sites are using websocket in 2020? - sbtmuller
======
frompdx
Overleaf.com uses websockets for collaborative LaTeX editing. I personally
think making a nice git workflow for non-technical academic types who are
stuck using LaTeX might have been better.

Slack and probably any other chat app.

A certain hardware vendor for networking equipment uses websockets to tell
device's when a user wants to establish a connection to that device.
Websockets are used to broker webrtc/p2p connections in that case.

------
cc_419
Basically all crypto exchanges.

~~~
raztogt21
I vouch for this.

------
withzombies
Any site that does ad blocker detection

------
bitpush
figma.com, for multiplayer

